
August Engelhardt - Thevet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Engelhardt
======
drongoking
"He developed a philosophy that assumed that the sun was the venerable source
of all life, and since the coconut was the fruit that grows nearest the sun,
it must be the most perfect food for people."

That may sound comical, but I think the reasoning behind some modern diets
(e.g. Paleo Diet) isn't too different.

~~~
tasty_freeze
If he really believed that which grew closest to the sun must be the most
perfect, he should have eaten plants growing on some mountain top, not low-
altitude coconuts.

~~~
econcon
What grow on the mountain top? Only things I've seen are flowers, maybe apple
or apricot and wallnuts.

------
totetsu
Is this where the term "nudist colony" came from?

